# Are there any track machines with offset tracks?



## wooba001 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello All

I have been doing some research on crawler tractors. I would like to find any track drive tractors, (or any track drive vehicle) with the tracks intentionally offset from each other. So that one track sticks out further forward than the other even if it just a few inches. So far I haven't seen any but I would bet that its been tried.

Does anybody know any examples of a machine that has this feature?

Thanks
Wooba


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check this out. 







Seems like a useful variant for offset tracks. Can't see any other purpose for it. Anyone else out there heard of tracks being offset on ahead of the other?


----------



## wooba001 (Jul 2, 2014)

Woah thats cool, I was starting to think I wasn't going to find anything. That is a very interesting setup. 

Thanks for showing me this Pogo.


----------

